# Vote for the new icon for our chat client



## edX (Feb 15, 2003)

well, quite a few of our members have put their time and effort into designing possible icons for the macosx.com chat client. Please take a moment and look at their work and place a vote for the one you think would look best representing our community thru downloads at versiontracker and macupdate. and of course, sitting in your own dock 

the poll will close automatically in 15 days. when it does, the one with the most votes wins.


----------



## Quicksilver (Feb 15, 2003)

I like 17 but it needs more. Mabey if you mix it with & 26 it will look more complete.


----------



## edX (Feb 15, 2003)

well, this is how the artists submitted them. they either work or they don't. also, be aware that some of them are shown with backgrounds or with some border artifacts that will not be there in the finished product. all are transparent icons.


----------



## chevy (Feb 15, 2003)

it could be good to group the results, and then select the variations... I voted for 18 but 20 is as good and 14,16 are also good.

I think there was one from Giaguara with just text in a baloon that was good too and that is not presented here.


----------



## toast (Feb 15, 2003)

Voted for 06, 'cause it's damn innovative !
But 09 (which is the first one for the moment) is good too. Colors aren't so good on 09 but design is fine, IMO.


----------



## kanecorp (Feb 15, 2003)

is 5 really suppose to look like that or did it get screwed up somehow?


----------



## chevy (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kanecorp _
> *is 5 really suppose to look like that or did it get screwed up somehow?  *



5 is a draft. It has never been finished.

15 is made in the spirit of 5, with a much better finish.


----------



## chevy (Feb 15, 2003)

I must say I'm impressed by 26... I didn't see everything in it at the first sight... but it's a really impressive composition job.


----------



## kanecorp (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevy _
> *5 is a draft. It has never been finished.
> 
> 15 is made in the spirit of 5, with a much better finish. *


 oh okay


----------



## adambyte (Feb 15, 2003)

Heh. In case you don't notice, the chat bubble in 26 is also one half of the Mac OS logo turned sideways. I LOVE that.


----------



## chevy (Feb 15, 2003)

This is exactly what I needed time to discover...


----------



## chevy (Feb 15, 2003)

EdX, please make it a two turns election... first one selects the favorites (3-4), the second turn selecting the winner (with the possibility for the designers to update their contribution).


----------



## Darkshadow (Feb 15, 2003)

That's a good idea.  Pick the top five from the first go round, then let those five polish up the icons and do another poll for the winner.


----------



## phatcactus (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by adambyte _
> *Heh. In case you don't notice, the chat bubble in 26 is also one half of the Mac OS logo turned sideways. I LOVE that. *



Thanks.    Glad someone caught that.  An emoticon within an icon, I suppose...?  I do wish I hadn't botched the aqua-ness of the chat box, but eh, oh well.

If mine can't win, I personally like 23.  I don't think it's doin' so well because the background it's on is too distracting.  09, the current leader doesn't strike me as very iconic, and I'm not a fan of the sliced-in-half Apple logo.

- Brian


----------



## ApeintheShell (Feb 15, 2003)

i think #9 is comical because the apple looks like it is reaching out to the logo but can't quite get it. Sort of like not being able to buy a mac in the apple store because your broke. heh.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 15, 2003)

I'm thinking about changing my avatar to my entry.


----------



## phatcactus (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ricky _
> *I'm thinking about changing my avatar to my entry.   *



Haha, I just had the same idea.  

Hey, at least she's seein' some action now.

- Brian


----------



## Izzy (Feb 15, 2003)

No doubt my vote goes to #26...it's the most professional looking out of the lot IMO.  Looks like something Apple would make for one of it's apps.  Kudos to phatcactus


----------



## edX (Feb 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevy _
> *EdX, please make it a two turns election... first one selects the favorites (3-4), the second turn selecting the winner (with the possibility for the designers to update their contribution). *



i think if we have two or three that are close, then a run off would be in order. however at this point it would already appear we are going to have a clear cut winner. of course it's still early, so who knows how it will turn out. however i think the nightly news would go ahead and call it.


----------



## gatorparrots (Feb 16, 2003)

To be honest, I didn't vote because I don't care for any of them.


----------



## toast (Feb 16, 2003)

LOL@gatorparrots.

"Who the f*ckin cares ?"
 My economics teacher about Russian submarines.


----------



## owaters (Feb 16, 2003)

Number 9 definately. That's one of the best icons I have ever seen. Way 2 go!


----------



## MDLarson (Feb 16, 2003)

I voted for 18, but 9 was runner up.  I liked 9 because it sort of looked like the Apple logo was speaking (which I'm sure was intended, lol.)


----------



## Ricky (Feb 16, 2003)

...
Looks like I'm going to have to hone my Photoshop skills.    2 votes is a bit discouraging.
However, I feel sorry for everyone who hasn't gotten a vote...


----------



## Excalibur (Feb 17, 2003)

I like 26 as well, personally. I got bored and decided to try one as well. A little late but fun to try none-the-less.


----------



## evildan (Feb 17, 2003)

I'm a big fan of #9, it's clean and well thought out.

I voted for it before I looked at the poll results. I didn't want the popular vote to taint my decision.


----------



## Inline_guy (Feb 17, 2003)

I am with you gatorparrots, for as many creative types that are around here, I expected something more.  I think they all look rather cheesy, and none of them look professional.  

That said, I think there are some really good ideas among them, that need focused.  No hard feelings.  I think it is neat seeing the Macosx.com community get involved!

Matthew


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 17, 2003)

Let's see genius's icon then!


----------



## Inline_guy (Feb 17, 2003)

Who's genius? 

Matthew


----------



## serpicolugnut (Feb 17, 2003)

None of them are great, but 26 is the best of the bunch...


----------



## Izzy (Feb 17, 2003)

Remember folks, you can always email the author, and if they are so kind as to send you the icon you can still use it for the program.


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 17, 2003)

> Who's genius?


You, Inline_guy!


----------



## edX (Feb 17, 2003)

considering that the submission process for this was over a month in the making and there was plenty of suggesting and reworking that took place during that time, those of you who suddenly want to get critical can just keep it to yourselves as far as i'm concerned.  you missed your chance.

i think we have some excellent choices and can't go too wrong no matter which one is chosen. so vote, don't vote, design your own and put in your copy, but lay off criticizing these artists who spent their time and effort to create these choices.

I personally want to re-thank everyone who contributed to this project. it may sound cliche, but you're all winners in my book.


----------



## Inline_guy (Feb 17, 2003)

dloyd mine is up there already.  With no votes! (excluding my own vote!)  :-D
Sorry if I came off critical, maybe it is the fact that I am trapped by all the snow here, but this is what I felt.  I just think we have more talent here than people are showing.

If I came across critical it is because I expect more from us as a colective.  And I am guilty too.  I submitted one, that I had made awhile ago that I use for another chat client.  And I do think there are some good ideas, that need polishing.  

I voted for nine.  I think it is good.  I think that twelve is got a nice look about it as well.

The thing is I come from an Art school where you are taught to speak your mind about other's design.  This is probably not the time or the place for it.  Ed, I agree that it should have been keep in the design phase.  Sorry again!

Later!

Matthew


----------



## KrinkleCut (Feb 17, 2003)

I voted for 19 but it's getting crushed by #9. Scalability is everything. I don't like having my icons at 64x64 just to tell what they are.


----------



## edX (Feb 17, 2003)

yea, i wasn't so much trying to single you out Guy as i was speaking in general. i have also had additional thoughts about how some of them could be improved since we closed the thread but i figured that phase is over for now. 

but there is nothing that says we can't do this all over again in awhile. the client itself as well as the original source code from which it is derived are both going to be updated from time to time. these will be oportunities to try another one. we could even release it occasionally with nothing more new than a new icon. every 3-4 months for a change like this seems reasonable and that way plenty of our artists would get the opportunity. and of course, anyone could always hang on to an icon they liked and keep using it. i'm still using the one that chevy and i designed for the 1st release that only lasted for a few hours and was an in house release only. 

so yea, if you've got ideas, hang on to them. there will likely come another time and place where voicing them will be appreciated.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Inline_guy _
> *And I do think there are some good ideas, that need polishing.*


Any specific ones that fit this description?


----------



## porteous (Feb 18, 2003)

Only just caught up with this poll. Whichever gets chosen, it's got to work at a smaller size than shown here, and be good enough to be seen with all the other icons I can see in my dock right now.

For me, the only one that fulfills those criteria is No 6 - and, at the same time, evokes just  a little of the spirit of the 'old' Mac - that we all know and love. 

Anything which utilises a 'Jaguar' design presupposes that all users will be using Jaguar - which of course they won't....


----------



## banjo_boy (Feb 18, 2003)

I voted for 9,but I would really like 17 if it had the Apple logo in the middle.

Spiffy job guys!


----------



## JetwingX (Feb 19, 2003)

yay mine got a vote !!!!!! (happy joy that made my day)


----------



## Trip (Feb 20, 2003)

Wow! _Look at number 06! What an amazingly stunning idea! Whoever made this one really deserves to win, or at least a donut party for sharing the idea with the public!_

lol. Fairplay.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 22, 2003)

Hmm, mine got two more votes suddenly.    Thanks to whoever gave them.


----------



## porteous (Feb 22, 2003)

It actually IS the best one from the design point of view - and, no! -  I've never met Trip or any other guys here - all I know about is design that fits the brief.... I personally can't for the life of me see that the alternatives will really work.

But - Trip has graciously conceded, and clearly the majority vote is for another design. Well done, guys.


----------



## Sirtovin (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by edX _
> *well, quite a few of our members have put their time and effort into designing possible icons for the macosx.com chat client. Please take a moment and look at their work and place a vote for the one you think would look best representing our community thru downloads at versiontracker and macupdate. and of course, sitting in your own dock
> 
> the poll will close automatically in 15 days. when it does, the one with the most votes wins. *



9 is simple and sweet... Btw can you email me...


----------



## Arden (Feb 28, 2003)

Here's my opinion on each one.  I think I should say what I think of each one, you can agree or disagree with me all you like but this is still what I think.  I'll try to come at them from how good they look and how well they function.  Of course, anything can be modified in the world of graphics, so improvements are possible (and probable).  Also, I will group similar icons into one line.

I'll try not to be too much like Simon Cowell...   Of course, these are my opinions, so if you disagree do it nicely.

1. Too dark, too blurry even at high resolution.
2. 3. 4. Not bad, the background is too dark but it's not part of the icons anyway.  I'm not sure 3's colors sit well with me, though.
5. Okay, I'm not even going to go there (though I like its expression).
6. I really like it, especially without the background, but the pic of the continents should be more vector drawn.  It's a little too complicated as is right now, as a photo merged with a vector drawing; if the continents were added to the blue part in green, I think it would look wonderful.
7. It looks more like an envelope.  I don't think it works.
8. 9. Good symmetry on 9, but the art is too simplistic.  They need more color, more oomph.  Frankly I don't see why 9 is winning; it is not the best icon here.
10. Too simple, too small of a face really.
11. Doesn't flow well, and it should have Aquafication.  Too flat.  Nice idea though, kind of a "compass rose" sort of look.
12. Not bad, good design, but it looks like "Apple.com".  This actually works because it is easy to read at small sizes and the design is simple yet effective.  If there were a way around it looking like "Apple.com" I think this would an excellent choice.
13. Interesting; in fact, too interesting.  There is too much going on, and it doesn't look that great.  Maybe without the text balloons, and a little sharpening.
14. I really don't like this one.  I think the X should have one style, and I don't think including a  gives off a positive connotation, even if it contrasts with the other.
15. 16. Nice designs; the balloons should be a bit smaller and the background should be removed.  Also I think 16 works better because that is how emoticons appear if they are not graphic, and I like the drop shadow.
17. WAAAAYYY too simple.  Lacking.  Doesn't explain anything.
18. 20. These two are almost the same icon and I have the same criticisms as 14.
19. I don't like the emoticon; it's too dark, the X needs color, and it doesn't fit with Apple's schemes, though this can be a good thing sometimes.  It's a nice concept; I just think the implementation could be better.
21. These are excellent graphics, but I don't think they work very well as icons.
22. That's just scary.
23. It's nice, serene, but the background is too much.  I like it, I just think it should have an alpha mask that fades it away.  Also, the face and planet just don't go together quite as well as they should.  I like it, but there's something there... I can't put my finger on it...  Also, with regards to the earth pic, it looks good, but it might also look good if it were a bit simpler (see my explanation for 6).
24. 25. That's even worse than 22!
26. I really like this one, and I voted for this one.  It has more depth than the others.  I think the background (including the gradient) should be removed and the ineligible text should be replaced with "macosx.com" somehow.
27. Interesting design, with the sharp bevel, but I think the line art approach is a little too simple.  It also reminds me more of Excel than Jaguar.

Again, these are simply my opinions.  Feel free to rebut, but *please* be nice about it!  I don't want to be hated just because I criticized your icon(s).  I hope nobody takes criticism the wrong way and lashes out at me.

Of course, you may be saying, "Okay, if you're so smart, where's yours?"  Well, I didn't do one.  But if you really think I should back up my words, I'd be willing to come up with something, maybe not for entry, but something.

I think changing the icon with application updates may be a good way to go, but it shouldn't be a drastic change.  Adobe updated their Photoshop icon for X, but they kept the eye.  If we change the icon dramatically ever 3 months, people might get annoyed or confused.

Porteous: Yes, most of these designs utilize an Aqua feel to them even though many Mac users still use 9.  Hell, I still use 9 for anything productive (or non-productive, i.e. games).  However, like it or not, Mac OS X is the future, and while the icon may be nostalgic for 9, it should look ahead to the OS of the future.

KrinkleCut: I agree, the final design should be scalable and distinguishable at at least 32x32.

ApeintheShell: It may make you think of not being able to afford a new Mac, but is that really the message you want to send to people?  "Here's a toy, but you can't have it."  I'm not sure that's the best way to go... 

One last thought: It would be really nice if people could say which one they made, instead of just saying "Mine got a vote!"  I say, Okay, it may have, but which one is yours?


----------



## Ricky (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *22. That's just scary.*


Must...  suppress...  rage...
  Thanks for being honest.


----------



## phatcactus (Mar 1, 2003)

Arden's comment made me realize that people just aren't getting the visual pun (or maybe they are and they think it's stupid) in 26 (mine), which might explain it's relatively low score (or perhaps it's just a crappy icon), but could someone PLEASE tell me why 23 did sooo poorly?  I understand that the globe is too busy, but that is easily changed.  I mean look at 09 and look at 23 and tell me which you'd rather see in your dock...

And no, 26 should not have its greeked text replaced with "macosx.com" because"macosx.com" will be directly below (or above, or next to) the icon.  Icons are not text fields.  I think there is documentation on the logic behind this somewhere...

- Brian


----------



## phatcactus (Mar 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phatcactus _
> *And no, 26 should not have its greeked text replaced with "macosx.com" because"macosx.com" will be directly below (or above, or next to) the icon.  Icons are not text fields.  I think there is documentation on the logic behind this somewhere...*


Here's what Apple (an unfortunate authority-by-default on this kinda thing) says...



> _From http://developer.apple.com/techpubs/macosx/Essentials/AquaHIGuidelines/AHIGIcons/index.html_
> *Notice that the text in the Stickies icon is actual text, not simply wavy lines representing text. If you want to "greek" text in an Aqua icon, use actual text and make it unreadable by shrinking it or doubling the layers.*


But keep in mind that the text in the Stickies icon says "Lou 555-7361," Eggs," and "Milk," and not "Stickies."  So I guess if I'd change my greeked text to a more legible "Hey buddy how ya doin?" it'd be okay.

But I'm not going to do that.  

- Brian


----------



## edX (Mar 1, 2003)

phatcactus - turn your pm system on. i want to reach you privately.


----------



## MDLarson (Mar 1, 2003)

So... it's been 15 days.  Do we have a winner?


----------



## Arden (Mar 1, 2003)

My god, phatcactus, you quoted YOURSELF?


----------



## phatcactus (Mar 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by edX _
> *phatcactus - turn your pm system on. i want to reach you privately. *


Will do.  Can't promise that I'll respond right away though, because I've never used them and have no idea how they work...  here goes...

And yes, I quoted myself.    I'm a quoting kinda guy, I guess...?



> _Originally posted by phatcactus_
> *And yes, I quoted myself.  *


Quoting is fun!  I could do this aaall day, but I have to go learn how to use private messages...

- Brian


----------



## fryke (Mar 1, 2003)

Certainly easier than quoting yourself from within the current message. Kind of an infinite loop, right?


----------



## Arden (Mar 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fryke _
> *Kind of an infinite loop, right?  *


I guess it is.


> _Originally posted by Arden _
> *I guess it is.*


But that doesn't mean you should do it.


> _Originally posted by Arden _
> *But that doesn't mean you should do it.*


I mean, doesn't this get tiresome after a while?


> _Originally posted by Arden _
> *I mean, doesn't this get tiresome after a while?*


I could go on for a long time like this.  But the longer I go, the more prone to errors I become in re-writing what I just wrote.  That's the last time... you get my point, right?  I don't think it's necessary to quote yourself when you can just edit the original thing and add to the end of it.


----------



## edX (Mar 2, 2003)

well, the poll is closed and we appear to have a winner. however it is only with about a third of the total votes. at one point it was close to half.

how do people feel about having a run off between the top 3?


----------



## Jason (Mar 2, 2003)

ed, i think thats a good idea 

either way, we got some good icons


----------



## xyle_one (Mar 3, 2003)

sounds good


----------



## Arden (Mar 3, 2003)

Run off!  Run off!  Run off!  Run off!


----------



## senne (Mar 11, 2003)

when will the winning icon be used for the program? And when will users begin to use the program? I checked it 2 minutes ago, and there were 5 users, and 1 alive...


----------



## chevy (Mar 26, 2003)

Why not take all the ones that are unique with 6 or more points, and when 2 or more are of the same type, take only the prefered one ? This would avoid that similar design eat each-others voices


----------



## twister (Mar 26, 2003)

Yea what are we doing here?


----------



## Arden (Mar 26, 2003)

Where's our runoff?


----------



## edX (Mar 27, 2003)

ok, i've kinda let this sit this long because of all the recent events and people's focus on other things. this definitly got put on the back burner. plus nobody was really responding to my querya s to what we should do. so i'd still like to hear more responses as to whether a run off would be welcomed. thanks for reviving this.


----------



## twister (Mar 27, 2003)

Doesn't matter to me.  Just make a decision because this seems to be taking a long time to decide.


----------



## Arden (Mar 27, 2003)

Put the 5 highest voters into a new poll for a runoff maybe.

Is this chat client being worked on as we speak?


----------



## twister (Mar 27, 2003)

The chat client works great if you ask me. Even has some cool ( personal ) features like view users currently playing ituens track.  =)

It's just that not may people go on.


----------



## Arden (Mar 27, 2003)

Probably because we don't KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT IT!

I'm okay...


----------



## twister (Mar 27, 2003)

You can get it at versiontracker.com or on the main macosx.com homepage.


----------



## Gambit (Apr 13, 2003)

Nr. 19 Gets my vote for sure! 
(Just realised that Im abit late with voting)

/G


----------



## twister (Apr 13, 2003)

Ed what's up?


----------



## weaselworld (Apr 13, 2003)

runoff! runoff! runoff!


----------



## MDLarson (May 15, 2003)

So yeah, I noticed on Version Tracker that there was a new chat client... I downloaded it, but still the old icon.  Sorry, but it's getting annoying to see this thread sitting on top, doing nothing.


----------



## Arden (May 16, 2003)

Hear hear!


----------



## chevy (May 18, 2003)

Agree with MD


----------



## JetwingX (May 22, 2003)

either make someting happen, or let this die


----------



## Arden (May 22, 2003)

Hear hear!


----------



## edX (May 22, 2003)

you know, i was last heard from here asking what to do. suggesttions to just 'do something' are about as useful as a tit on  boarhog. the question was whether to have a runoff or not. 

and don't expect anything too soon as i will be away from my computer for awhile in the near future.


----------



## twister (May 22, 2003)

just pick the winner from here and quit the voting.  no more.  were done.


----------



## Arden (May 23, 2003)

Hear hear!

Wait no, I still want a runoff!  At least 4 people have asked for one over the past, um, few months.  I'm not expecting anything soon, I just want someone to acknowledge that yes, we can have a runoff or no, we won't or something.  I too will be away until Monday after tomorrow afternoon.

BTW, my boarhog's tits are quite useful!  She uses them to feed her babies.  So don't go making silly comparisons! ::angel::


----------



## edX (May 23, 2003)

arden -the boarhog is the male.


----------



## twister (May 23, 2003)

edX.  Flip a coin.

Tails:  Quit the content. #9 wins.

Heads:  Put up the top 5 and have a run off starting today and going until the end of May.  Winner takes all.


----------



## phatcactus (May 23, 2003)

I forgot all about this.

If there is a runoff, which I don't really see why there would be, would we be able to revise our entries?


----------



## Arden (May 26, 2003)

I don't see why not.  You should take a screenshot of part of the chat program and incorporate it into the speech bubble if you do, IMO.

That's a good idea, Twister.


----------



## edX (May 29, 2003)

sorry, i was having some system problems right before i left and now i am on a pc in ohio till this weekend so don't expect a decision or action before next week. 

if 10 people say runoff, then i'll give it serious consideration. other wise we'll go with the winner.


----------



## Arden (May 29, 2003)

So it doesn't count if I say runoff 10 times?


----------



## thisbechuck (Jun 16, 2003)

can we please take this topic down to the regular level now? I mean, being that mine has been the last post in 18 days?


----------



## Arden (Jun 17, 2003)

*cough* dead thread *cough cough* time to close *cough*


----------



## thisbechuck (Jun 19, 2003)

hmm... we dont seem to be getting through to anyone arden...


----------



## twister (Jun 19, 2003)

nope no one cares anymore.  what cha gonna do?


----------



## Arden (Jun 19, 2003)

We (at least I) just want someone to close this thread already.


----------



## edX (Jun 19, 2003)

well, nobody spoke up for a recall so i'll get with captain code about releasing the next version with the winning icon. the winning artist should be contacting him with the correct artwork for creating icons. pm's would probably be best.

sorry i took so long this time, but i got sick after my trip out of state and have just started to feel well again.


----------



## Arden (Jun 21, 2003)

I was wondering where you had been.

I spoke up plenty times for a recall, but nobody listened to me.  Since it doesn't matter anymore, I think it's time to close this thread, especially since the voting is long since over.


----------



## zargon (Jun 23, 2003)

Guess I would have to go with #8 or #19.  Since the Jaguar is being replaced by the Panther... maybe someone will do one with a Black Panther and then i am sure that would garner most of the votes.


----------



## Arden (Jun 23, 2003)

Welcome to the board!  Unfortunately, it's way too late to vote, and the results are already in.  But it's nice to see you take part in the process!


----------



## twister (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by edX _
> *well, nobody spoke up for a recall so i'll get with captain code about releasing the next version with the winning icon. the winning artist should be contacting him with the correct artwork for creating icons. pm's would probably be best. *



So i sent Ed an PM with an illustrator version of the icon.  Now all's we have to do it add it in.

Maybe i need to find captain code and sent it to them also. Hummmm


----------



## Captain Code (Jun 26, 2003)

The next version should be released in the next few days with the new icon


----------



## Captain Code (Jul 3, 2003)

Now that the icon has been chosen, the new version is ready to be downloaded.
http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/macosxchat/MacOSX.com_Chat.1.0.3.dmg.sit?download


----------

